# Weight Lifting Schedule?



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, to add to my stationary bike exercise, I thought I'd start using my free weight set I've got.

Its actually pretty small and doesn't go past 25 pound hand-weights, but I figure its better than nothing.

The last time I tried this though, I ended up pulling the muscles in my arms too much.

Whats a good lifting schedule to begin with? I don't want to end up overdoing it.


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

good for you for adding weights to your routine. 
as for the pulling muscles...i would think that with a max of 25 pounds, this should not be much of an issue.....but you must stretch those muscles before and after your workouts. most lifting injuries,with low weight, that i have seen is due to lack of stretching before hand...and after. stretching prepares your muscles for the work they are about to do. it helps get the blood flowing and loosens everything up. during any type of exercise, it is very important to stretch and get your body ready for the stress. after a workout, stretching helps loosen everything up again. 
if your problem is with technique, try looking in fitness mags/books/online for diagrams on how to properly execute these exercises. 
start slow, and work your way up. you may feel a tightness or even a bit sore, but if you continue on, and incorporate stretching into you daily life(not just during exercise) these things will get better. 
in addition always drink plenty of water. i have posted a few times regarding working out and i always point to water and stretching as the most important things you can do. it may sound like i'm a broken record, but i cannot stress how important these things are to a proper fitness regimen.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I on the other hand wouldn't overdo stretching...some believe too much stretching around your workout leads to harming your muscles. I know out of personal experience that this is true...I stretch very briefly after each workout and that's it.


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

the problem is too many people do not stretch at all, and/or too many people do not stretch properly.

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/flexibility/a/aa112403a.htm

http://www.malehealth.co.uk/userpage1.cfm?item_id=161


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I never stretch before lifting or running. I thought the experts now say that stretching before exercise is not good and should only be done when the muscles are warmed up like after workout. :stu Soreness in the biceps would feel like a pulled muscle to the inexperienced lifter.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

What about something like crunches? Can one do those every day or should you take "days off"?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

ColdFury said:


> What about something like crunches? Can one do those every day or should you take "days off"?


Take days off, the abs are like any other muscle.


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

what do protein shakes do hows does that help lose wight, or does it put on weight, and do you have to eat accordingly to help the shake work?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

swiv2D said:


> what do protein shakes do hows does that help lose wight, or does it put on weight, and do you have to eat accordingly to help the shake work?


I've had good results with taking just one protein and carbohydrate drink after workouts which I usually do around 7:30 pm. For me I only need to add around 500 extra calories on workout days to gain muscle. Anymore than that just adds fat. You don't have to use a protein shake to do that but it's convenient.

I don't know about losing weight and protein shakes. Replacing a higher calorie meal with a lessor calorie protein shake is the old slim fast type diet thing.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

you forgot a big piece of info: are you trying to gain muscle or lose fat?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

likewater said:


> you forgot a big piece of info: are you trying to gain muscle or lose fat?


Well, if I had to chose, I guess I'd rather lose fat.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

Protein shakes are mostly used just for convenience...when you're on the road or you can't chug down another meal, another thing is that protein shakes become absorbed by the body for near 100% while food isn't (except eggs maybe). But I wouldn't worry about that since you're not an experienced bodybuilder.

WHEY protein shakes on the other hand are used right after training because it's taken up by the body almost immediately and give your muscles immediately what they need to rebuild after being harmed. What happens if you don't take (whey) protein after your workout is that your body continues breaking down muscle because of the protein stored in them. It's recommended that you take some fast sugars with that otherwise your body will use the (whey)protein for replenishing your energy levels instead of rebuilding your muscles.

(hope it's clear, I didn't read it over, bit in a hurry )


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

losing weight, just like gaining muscle, is all about diet. can't stress that enough. basically burn more than you are taking in.

I've never had to worry about losing weight seeing as I am an ectomorph. but I would check out the forums at bodybuilding.com. they really know their stuff over there, and theres probably sample programs and such you can use.

but good on you for trying to better yourself. just gotta work at it every day

and while I agree with you pjam76 that its a lifetime process. you also can't fool yourself into thinking not seeing progress is okay. keep a strict diet and excercise effectively and anyone can lose/gain weight pretty fast. its all about how dedicated you are to it.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

agreed. don't be fooled into instant results, but at the same time be aware that if you aren't making progress, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 17, 2004)

mn b


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

sengd001 said:


> Ok to help you out you want to lift as much as you can up to only 10 reps, if you can do more then its too little weight....
> First day
> 1. Bench press,
> 2. Then move over to dumbbells and do seated dumbbell presses,
> ...


Thanks, though unfortunately I'm limited to what I have in my apartment.


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 17, 2004)

m,n bn


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

This is what I do:

Day One: Back and Biceps
Day Two: Rest
Day Three: Chest/Triceps/Abs
Day Four: Rest
Day Five: Legs and Shoulders
Day Six: Rest
[Repeat]

I also take two GNC multivitamins every morning along with Max XXX protein shake after my workout (and on off-days I will drink a protein shake with a meal). Remember, diet is very important as well. Eat foods with lots of carbohydrates and protein (preferably whey protein) in it. Good luck! You will be amazed with the results after a few months if you do it all right.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Chameleon said:


> This is what I do:
> 
> Day One: Back and Biceps
> Day Two: Rest
> ...


That's a good one. Easy to have shorter workouts and I read where short workouts are best because long ones increase cortisol levels too much. I've had best results with short split routines. I have to agree with your diet plan as well.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, two days ago I tried lifting some weights. I thought I stretched properly and I started slow (just 10 pounds!), but my arms have been quite sore ever since!

Today I woke up and my arms have gone from sore to painful! I can't extend my arms fully straight, as if my muscles have tightened too much.

Is this anything normal, or did I pull something again?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it's just normal muscle soreness. The biceps are like that especially. And especially for beginners who never trained them with weights before. How many repetitions and sets did you do? 1 set of about 10-12 reps should be all you do when you're just starting. 

And it may be best to train some muscles like biceps as much as 3 times a week to prevent such soreness. Because even experienced lifters will get sore if they haven't lifted in a while. So that kind of contradicts what I said about the above routine but I meant after one has been lifting for a while that would be a good one because training a muscle once a week should not cause much if any soreness in a intermediate to advanced lifter.

So one set three times a week for the biceps for a while should put an end to the soreness IMO. Stick with a real light weight.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Wait a sec, did you say you stretched your biceps? Maybe that's what cause the soreness if that's what you did. I honestly don't think I've ever stretched my biceps except maybe the stretch I get when I do inclined bench seated dumbbell curls and they do tend to get sore with that exercise but it's a good soreness because I'm not a beginner. I don't know about stretching the biceps. I'd have to say I'm not in favor of it, but I'm not an expert either. Seriously I could just post the routine from the Universal Body Building Course, that's a good one for beginners, I think.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

sore is GOOD. learn to love it. I wish I got sore in my biceps, for some reason no matter how hard I hit them they don't get sore. but keep in mind soreness should only last for one day, if its longer than that it means you aren't getting enough protein.

also sprinter, I'm wondering why your advocating 1 set of 10-12 reps 3 times a week? I've never heard that before. for a beginner I would think doing a full 3 sets would be even more important to take advantage of those newbie gains.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

sprinter said:


> Wait a sec, did you say you stretched your biceps? Maybe that's what cause the soreness if that's what you did. I honestly don't think I've ever stretched my biceps except maybe the stretch I get when I do inclined bench seated dumbbell curls and they do tend to get sore with that exercise but it's a good soreness because I'm not a beginner. I don't know about stretching the biceps. I'd have to say I'm not in favor of it, but I'm not an expert either. Seriously I could just post the routine from the Universal Body Building Course, that's a good one for beginners, I think.


I did most of the usual stretching things, I'm not sure they stretch the biceps especially or not.

I did 12 reps in each arm.

I realize sore is good, but is it normal for your arms to be so "constricted" (for lack of a better word) than you can't even extend your arms?


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

hm..mine was that way when I first started, so I think that's normal, otherwise you might've over trained.


----------

